# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  القصيدة العلاجية

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

إذا شكى القولون منك بليلة 
         فعليك بالينسون دون جدالِ

 وإذا اصبت بنزلة خذ زعتراً
              فهو العلاج لكحةٍ وسعالِ

 واستزرع الجرجير فهو كلحمة 
         فاللحم قد يأتي على أشكالِ

 واغسل كُلاك بضمتي بقدونسٍ
            وعلاج لِحَب الشباب مثالِ

 وعصارة النعناع خير معالجٍ
            ومنشطٍ قلب العليل البالي

 وعليك بالشوفان أفضل حميةٍ 
       يكوي الدهون بغير حد نصال

 والزنجبيل لوحدهُ مستوصفٍ
             كالصيدلية فاغله للغالي

 ودوا التهابات الحشا بابونجٌ
                ومنوم للرضع الأطفال

 ولدورة دموية خذ قرفةً
 او كرفساً ان كان ضغطك عالي

 والثوم كم في لبه من نعمةٍ
              مئتا علاج يشترى بريال

 واهرع إلى الملفوف ان بك سكرٌ
            ولمن تصدع فالدواء دوالي

الله يخلق داءنا ودوائنا
              سبحانه ربٌ عظيمٌ عالي
* اسأل الله ان يمتعكم بالصحة والعافية*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

آمين،،

----------

